# 2nd sign



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's my second sign using the Milescraft 1212 setup. Challenged myself a little bit on this one with the 45 degree letters. Will be building some kind of jig, for the Milescraft jig and will be purchasing a planer. Sanding takes way to long and belts to remove paint! 

For those who are not NFL Football fans, Who Dat is a slang term we use down here in New Orleans. Who Dat Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints! Saints fans, instead of "Hello" when bumping into another Saints fan, "WHO DAT" is the greeting of choice!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Nice job, here's a little tip, cut a potato in half and wipe it on the board where you don't want the paint to stick.. the paint will almost just wipe off the board..  works great for spray paint jobs..

One more small tip, to get a nice look to the edge on the sign use a OG router bit to the edge ,see below a quick and easy job on the router table. 

Just a small note **** I got the tip from Bob R, and Rick R., you will see many post they get rip outs on stock by using the router bit the same way it will stop the rip outs..(but not as deep on cut outs you need that edge the norm )


=======



N'awlins77 said:


> Here's my second sign using the Milescraft 1212 setup. Challenged myself a little bit on this one with the 45 degree letters. Will be building some kind of jig, for the Milescraft jig and will be purchasing a planer. Sanding takes way to long and belts to remove paint!
> 
> For those who are not NFL Football fans, Who Dat is a slang term we use down here in New Orleans. Who Dat Say Dey Gonna Beat Dem Saints! Saints fans, instead of "Hello" when bumping into another Saints fan, "WHO DAT" is the greeting of choice!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, a potato!! You can bet I'll try that tip! I know the wife always keeps potato's in the fridge. And I definitliy like the look of your sign using the OD router bit! Another one I'm going to give a spin, so to say! 

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, OD is a typo. It is a roman ogee bit, referred to in slang as an OG.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Right On hahahahahahaha LOL ( fixed)

======



Mike said:


> Lee, OD is a typo. It is a roman ogee bit, referred to in slang as an OG.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice sign Lee. I have a soft spot for the Saints too. One of my high school teammates played for them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh ok, od-og I didn't know the difference anyway! LOL I just saw the cut, and knew what he meant.

Oh yea Charles, which old Saints player was it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> Oh ok, od-og I didn't know the difference anyway! LOL I just saw the cut, and knew what he meant.
> 
> Oh yea Charles, which old Saints player was it?[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Larry Willingham. That would have been around 35 years ago.


Wow, yea that was waay back! But I looked him up and all I could find is that he played for the St. Lewis Cardnials for a year or two and had to retire because of injury. Nothing no where's about him playing for the Saints??


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> Wow, yea that was waay back! But I looked him up and all I could find is that he played for the St. Lewis Cardnials for a year or two and had to retire because of injury. Nothing no where's about him playing for the Saints??


You're right. I guess my memory is getting bad. I remembered Saint but it was the city and not the team.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, I should try the signs some time.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> Well done, I should try the signs some time.


Thanks Jerry! They are really fun to do, except for the sanding of the overspray. But I'm going to try Bob's suggestion of rubbing a potatoe on the next one.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks pretty good


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks Warren. Hows the water over there?*


----------

